# Nice Deer-Age and score please



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

got this on the game cam over the weekend.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

not even gonna guess! but that is one wide deer!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I hope you're not in an antler restriction county... he probably won't make the 13" spread.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Holy smokes. I think my heart just stopped for a moment.


----------



## OMG (Mar 2, 2009)

26" wide, gross mid-170's is my guess. Age is hard to tell due to clarity.......I'd put him at 6.5 yrs.


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

160's 4.5?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hard to tell with that jacked up peeture.... But I would shoot it.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

My brotheris actually hunting that deer right now in that stand. Per the game cam it's coming into that feeder every morning and evening. I may have a nother picture here in the next couple of hours with it on the ground. I'll keep ya'll posted. Go ahead and guess the score and age and will see who's closest. I'm guesing 175 and 6.5 in age. If he takes it he'll put a tape on it tonight, but I don't know how accurate it will be because he will be celebrating with Crown Reserve.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd say mid 150's and 5.5...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Tell him to let dat deer walk 4 another year so he can put on sum mass and more tine length.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

That is one nice buck!!
Is it high fenced?


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Buck*

5.5 years old and 165. 25 5/8" spread. Nice buck!!!


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

2 more pics. Sorry for the poor quality. This particular cam at this stand sucks.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes it is high fence. Jim Wells county under management program for 15 years. When we got on the property it was shot out and you wouldn't see anything over 120. The biggest buck taken off the property is maybe 170. We've seen a couple of 180's out of the chopper, but this particular property a monster would be 180's. This is not deep s. tx, but it's been working for us.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm guessing thats a 28-30'' MB ..Walker


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

164" and atleast 6.5


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

HOLY MOLLY! He's a beauty for sure! Gonna make a great mount if he gets him! Hopefully he will get a dirt nap!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am gonna say 175-180, still can't tell about the age for sure, but would guess 6.5+ due to what looks like a roman nose plus that nasty kicker.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG said:


> 26" wide, gross mid-170's is my guess. Age is hard to tell due to clarity.......I'd put him at 6.5 yrs.


LMAO, great deer but how could you even guestimate that with the stretched out photo?


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

They'll be a tape on it by 7:00 p.m. Deer comes out at 6:30


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think its the G2 on his left side looks like it needs some Viagra. ... Very nice deer.

Charlie


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

*I would wait, maybe...*



catchysumfishy said:


> LMAO, great deer but how could you even guestimate that with the stretched out photo?


Isn't that what this thread is about? Est with the size of the feeder supports.:camera:

He was born in the spring of 2004 which puts him at just over 5.5 yrs 28 5/8" scoring a 176.25:work:


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Tough to tell, but I'll take a wack. I get him at 157-159 and 6.5 years old. Nice SoTX buck.


Good luck to your brother.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

We will no in a bit. If he doesn't drop him this evening it will most likely be in the a.m. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

I am confused--are we talking crossbow?Anyway, high fenced, buck comes out to feeder every morning and evening, wow that's hunting!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

24" spread, mid 150's....




hard to tell his age the way he's all scrunched up.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Shoot that SOB


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

He did boys. Squeezed the trigger at 6:35 p.m. He enjoyed watching for about 5 minutes and couldn't stand it anymore than that. 7MM drove through it, but it was a little behind. No blood trail, but only ran 100yds.


----------



## mr. buck (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, what a brute. congrats to him. a perfect example of why B&C needs more than a pt per inch of inside spread IMO. Im guessing he'll score around 175 and I'd rather shoot that than 90% of the 180 class bucks i've seen. I'll go 6.5+ on the age. as for the OP questioning, 15 years of mgt and all the work that is required to produce deer like this speaks for itself


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

More pics


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats to the following as they were nearly dead on guessing the score:

Actual Gross/Age: 178 1/2 BC 6.5 old and 25"3/8 inside spread

OMG: 26" 170's BC 6.5

Hydrasport: 175-180 BC - 6.5+

Boatless Potlicker: 25" 176.25 BC

Mr. Buck: 175 BC 6.5


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome buck! That is a deer of a life time right there IMO! I would rather have one like that then some of the deer you see whose racks look like a bush with points going in every direction. A big wide typical w/ a little character, that G2 is waaaay cool!

Congrats!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

If possible, I'd like to see the actual scores. Main beam length, circumference, tine length, etc. Not doubting, just out of pure curiosity. I had him a little less just looking at the pictures. I'd like to see where I went south.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is the score card for all the ones that mis judged, including me


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Pic 6


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Shooter(mature) may make mid 150s.Lots of width but short tines. Probably wont score as high as you think.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

5.5 176"


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I've already placed the score card: 178+


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Captian tell your bro congrats. A trophy of a life time.

I was spot on on his spread, beam length, mass, his G1 on the right, his G6 and his age but missed every other tine length by at least an inch and a half.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for posting the score sheet. Now I know where I underestimated. Great deer!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Excelent Trophy Buck!!!---Late on the score but I put him at 175 before cheating by reading it--Congrats to ur Bro!!!

swamp


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I had him between 175-180'' gross from the cam pics. Great buck!


----------

